# Some previous projects



## SydneyRoofGutter (Oct 16, 2012)

Here are some of the projects that we have completed recently. We just gave our website a nip and tuck, so these are some of the new photos we put up on there. Most of these are before and after shots, as we find that that is such a good way for customers to understand what we are going to do, and it helps them to imagine what their roof will be like after the work is completed.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

That is a very interesting concept for a pipe boot. I haven't seen that done before. Is that lead or butyl?


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

Impressive work. Great job!


----------



## carlwatson (Nov 3, 2012)

Great job that you have done, I am just wondering if you have thought about installing gutter protection on the roof.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

carlwatson said:


> Great job that you have done, I am just wondering if you have thought about installing gutter protection on the roof.


I think the commute would kill your profit margin and I will give you a 2 on a scale to 10 for free plugs.


----------



## carlwatson (Nov 3, 2012)

vtroofing said:


> I think the commute would kill your profit margin and I will give you a 2 on a scale to 10 for free plugs.


I don't know what you are talking about mate. Can you be more specific?


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

carlwatson said:


> I don't know what you are talking about mate. Can you be more specific?


He is in Sydney, as in Australia and you are The photos are of very impressive work, with no gutters in visible site nor lingering trees. Your low score on "free plugs" references your reference to your site on a unrelated topic. Some call it "SPAM" some call it "FREE PLUGS" mate.


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey its nice work especially shingles are closed well.

____________________________________

contractor Los Angeles


----------



## brianshaw (Jan 21, 2013)

Really good work keep on posting this type of impressive pictures.


----------



## BTARoofing (Apr 10, 2013)

Some great work here... well done.


----------



## qualityroofingmel (Feb 16, 2017)

Really Good Work Done!!


----------

